# [H Terrordar] <Sunless> (Nachtraidgilde) sucht



## El_Patiento (4. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Nachtschwärmer!

Wir suchen für den bestehenden Content und auch schon für das kommende Addon &#8220;Cataclysm&#8221; neue Member die nachtaktiv sind und vor allem Spaß am Raiden haben. Unsere Raidzeiten sind von 0:00Uhr- 3:00Uhr, damit bieten wir vor allem Spielern die sonst wegen Arbeitszeiten oder aus familientechnischen Gründen nicht regelmäßig an Raids teilnehmen könnten eine gemeinsame Plattform.
Wir sind ein bunt zusammgewürfelter Haufen, so ziemlich alles ist bei uns vertreten, wir vereinen Achievementhungrige, PVP-Tiger, Twinkfanatiker (natürlich nur im positiven Sinne!) , TS Belagerer und ehemalige Nightstalker unter einem Dach. Alles in allem sind wir eigentlich ein relativ kranker und lustiger Sauhaufen, in den man generell sehr schnell reinwächst, und bei dem auch ernsthaft und Zielorientiertes Raiden nicht zu kurz kommt. Unser Hauptinteresse erstreckt sich auf den 25er Content inkl. Hardmodes, wobei natürlich auch der 10er Content nicht auf der Strecke liegen bleibt und auch immer wieder Funraids mit Twinks und Freunden stattfinden.


Unsere Raidtage und Zeiten:

Mittwoch: 23.45 - 03.00 (25er)
Sonntag: 23.45 - 03.00 (25er)
Montag: 23.45 - 03.00 (10er)
Dienstag: 23.45 - 03.00 (10er)

Raidstautus:

11/12

Sunless stellt auf 10ner um.

2 Fixe 10ner Stehen, brauchen Member für den 3.ten
Wenn sich ein Spieler als Äußerst Fähig Erweist, kann dieser auch gegen einen der Fixen ausgetauchst werden.

Was brauchen wir?

3 Tanks
3 Heiler
6 Range DD´s
5 Meele DD´s

Es wird erwartet, wenn man einer der 3 Gruppen zugewiesen wird, das man sich auch für eben diese Einsetzt. Näheres dazu im Ts Gespräch

Bewerbungen auf unserer Homepage www.Sunless-Nachtraidgilde.de
Danke für die Aufmekrsamkeit

Sunless


----------



## El_Patiento (15. September 2009)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (23. September 2009)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (20. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (5. November 2009)

/push

Update: Pdk25 clear, Pdok25 erster boss 3te Phase, Pdok10 4/5

Wir suchen immernoch verstärkt AKTIVE Member!!!

zZ sehr gefragt: Priester(Shadow/heal)
                      Hexer
                       Druide (Heal)


----------



## El_Patiento (25. November 2009)

Pdok10 Clear, 25er Frostheuler 20%

Suchen immer noch aktive, raidfreudige Spieler!


----------



## El_Patiento (15. Dezember 2009)

/update

PDOK 10 Clear
PDOK 25 2/5
ICC 10 4/4 (zZ freigeschalteten Bosse)
ICC 25 2/4

Nur nicht schüchtern! Wir suchen noch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Patiento (15. Januar 2010)

ICC10 6/7 Prof 17% 
ICC25 5/7 

Suchen noch 2x Verstärker 1x Schurke 1x Hexer 

Andere klassen können sich auch gern bewerben 

BTW: KOstenloser trans möglich (serverabhängig)


----------



## El_Patiento (25. Februar 2010)

update
/push


----------



## El_Patiento (21. März 2010)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (8. April 2010)

Suchen zZ noch DD´s Shamanen und Magier bevorzugt


----------



## El_Patiento (18. Mai 2010)

/push

ICC 25: 11/12
ICC 10: 10/12 HM

zZ besonders gesucht: 2 Jäger, 1 Magier, 1 Heal/Ele Shamane


----------



## El_Patiento (27. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (3. August 2010)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (6. August 2010)

/hoch


----------



## El_Patiento (8. August 2010)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (9. August 2010)

/hoch


----------



## El_Patiento (20. August 2010)

/push 

atm Verstärkt melee´s gesucht (Verstärker/Dk"frost"; Feral; Retri) 

1 heal Priest 
1 Tank (Warri bevorzugt)


----------



## El_Patiento (28. August 2010)

zZ gesucht:

Katze 
Deff Warri
Diszi Priester
Schurke
Frost DK


----------



## El_Patiento (6. September 2010)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (11. September 2010)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (14. September 2010)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (17. September 2010)

/hoch


----------



## El_Patiento (21. September 2010)

/hoch

Suchen verstärkt für Cata (25er)


----------



## El_Patiento (20. Oktober 2010)

atm Hunter, 2x Schurke, Retri, eule, 2x Ele, Heal Schamane, Holy Pala vorbereitend für Cata gesucht.


----------



## El_Patiento (24. Oktober 2010)

/hoch


----------



## El_Patiento (14. November 2010)

/push

Suchen zZ sämtliche Melees (Warri begrenzt)


----------



## El_Patiento (19. November 2010)

/push


----------



## El_Patiento (24. November 2010)

/push

Suchen zZ sämtliche Melees (Warri begrenzt)


----------



## Quentin1988 (24. November 2010)

/Push


----------



## NewRagnar24X (24. November 2010)

xDDD... also soviele ... habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## El_Patiento (29. November 2010)

/push


----------



## Schibbii (30. Dezember 2010)

huhu! 

Ist das die neue Nightstalker Gilde? =D

Gibts den Goldbaere eig. noch?

War mal vor längerer Zeit (BC) bei Nightstalker... und ich erinner mich an einen el patiento (hexer) :-P


Ist der Server immer noch so toll wie früher?


lg


----------



## Imba-Toni (15. Januar 2011)

Sunless ist doch nicht Nightstalker. Von so einer Gilde hab ich noch nicht gehört....


auf http://www.daysleepers-guild.de/nachtraid-gildenliste gibts nen Überblick über WOW Nachtraidgilden

Grüße


----------



## Quentin1988 (4. Februar 2011)

*Update:*

*Neue Domain:*

www.Sunless-Nachtraidgilde.de

*Raidzeiten:*

Mo: 23.30-3.00Uhr
Mi: 23.30-3.00Uhr
Do: 23.30-3.00Uhr
So: 23.30-3.00Uhr


*Raidstatus:*
9/12

*Peschwingen Abstieg*

Magmaul
Omnitron
Maloriak
Atramedes
Schimaeron
*
Bastion des Zwielichts*

Halfus Wyrmbrecher
Theralion & Valiona
Rat des Aszendenten

*Thron der vier Winde*

Konklave des Windes 

Für unseren 25er erweiterungs Kader suchen wir noch

2 Jäger
2 Hexer
1 Todesritter
1 Feral Druide


----------



## El_Patiento (15. März 2011)

/push


----------

